# Single Speed 29er BMX



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's my new SE Quadangle 29er,
..... finally an adult sized BMX, at 6' tall I have proper and full pedal/knee extension as is. The frame is one size fits most and fits like a medium/large. The frame design looks awesome and because it's CROMO steel it's quite compliant over the rough stuff. I put on Oury grips, 18T ENO freewheel, tensioners, machined the sides of the rear wheel to eliminate squeel, Thudbuster ST seatpost. It's long feeling and rides like the Trek G2 geometry IMO. :thumbsup: I got it for $600 OTD.

Kenda SB8's coming soon


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I started out in freestyle BMX and went directly into a SS 29er. I slowly transformed it into a mix between a SS 29er and my BMX bike. My Karate Monkey now has Profile Racing hubs, cranks, bottom bracket and chainwheel. I also have Flybikes pedals that I robbed off of my BMX bike but the rest of it is pretty much mountain oriented. Pics don't have my new cranks on yet.


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> Here's my new SE Quadangle 29er,
> ..... finally an adult sized BMX, at 6' tall I have proper and full pedal/knee extension as is. The frame is one size fits most and fits like a medium/large. The frame design looks awesome and because it's CROMO steel it's quite compliant over the rough stuff. I put on Oury grips, 18T ENO freewheel, tensioners, machined the sides of the rear wheel to eliminate squeel, Thudbuster ST seatpost. It's long feeling and rides like the Trek G2 geometry IMO. :thumbsup: I got it for $600 OTD.
> 
> Kenda SB8's coming soon


It's so compliant over the rough stuff that you felt you needed a Thudbuster seatpost... :skep:


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Up yours with a rigid seat post


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I'm with Poison Dart Frog - why would you put a Thudbuster on a single speed bike? Might as well add one of those big fat gel "comfort" saddles too. Back in my BMX days we rode hard plastic saddles with no padding at all. And that's the way we liked it.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Thor29 said:


> Back in my BMX days we rode hard plastic saddles with no padding at all.


..and we were thankful!


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> Up yours with a rigid seat post


LOL, sorry if I hurt your feelings.

But if you like the old-school styling of the PK, and want a single-speed ride with all the "compliance" that REAL STEEL has to offer at an unbeatable price point, here is your next ride. I'm not sure if they make a thudbuster for that seat post size though, so you might just have to man up and ride without one:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> ..and we were thankful!


As I labored up a hill yesterday on my single speed, I keep thinking about my bright yellow plastic saddle from my BMX days. I remember thinking it was pretty comfortable when I was 13.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

davesauvageau said:


> I started out in freestyle BMX and went directly into a SS 29er. I slowly transformed it into a mix between a SS 29er and my BMX bike. My Karate Monkey now has Profile Racing hubs, cranks, bottom bracket and chainwheel. I also have Flybikes pedals that I robbed off of my BMX bike but the rest of it is pretty much mountain oriented. Pics don't have my new cranks on yet.


I really like your build, looks nice.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

There's always some jack a $ $. with unconstructive criticism just posting up negative comments for no good reason or attacking others on forum websites to make themselves feel superior Why bother with all the negativity if a certain bike or choice of parts is not for you?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> I really like your build, looks nice.


Thanks man, I went out and snapped a few pics with the Profile crankset on it.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool bmx rig. Are you ripping trails with this or riding actual bmx tracks?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd like to have a big bmx bike. That would be a way fun bike have. Yours looks good


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> There's always some jack a $ $. with unconstructive criticism just posting up negative comments for no good reason or attacking others on forum websites to make themselves feel superior Why bother with all the negativity if a certain bike or choice of parts is not for you?


Edited this a few times because I am really not sure how to reply; resisted the urge to flame you. All I did was point out how comically contradictory it was for you to come on here and parrot about how "compliant" (whatever the fook THAT means) your new CrMo 31lb lead sled is, then post pics of it with a *thud buster*.

Then you totally over-react and reply by telling me to "stick a seat post up my asz", but NOW in this post you try to take the high road and paint yourself like a victim. Exactly how fragile IS your ego?

If you think my post was an attack, then I predict you will experience lots of hurt feelings on MTBR forums.

Lets try this: Your bike is awesome. You totally picked the perfect bike, and we are all jealous of you. Giant fake-asz-old-school BMX bikes are totally the next new trend. You are an early adopter. Every choice you have made is the right one. The thudbuster is totally rad and in no way makes you look like a saddle-sore n00b.

Happy now?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep you are indeed a jack a $ $


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Enjoy your thudbuster, Nancy


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

This is my neighborhood beater bike and its fun to ride. I posted pictures to share because I'm not the only one who had a BMX as a kid and remembers it as a simple bulletproof fun ride and this does exactly that for me as an adult. It's well built and good looking to me and anyone who sees it in person because they tell me so. I don't get complements on my road bike or mountain bike nearly as much as this one even though they were 6X as expensive . So suspension seatposts are for wussies? How about carbon or titanium are they lame too because they provide some cush? I just sold a steel single speed 29er with a carbon fork and it rode much more harsh than the Quadangle. Get off my thread Kermit


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> This is my neighborhood beater bike and its fun to ride. I posted pictures to share because I'm not the only one who had a BMX as a kid and remembers it as a simple bulletproof fun ride and this does exactly that for me as an adult. It's well built and good looking to me and anyone who sees it in person because they tell me so. I don't get complements on my road bike or mountain bike nearly as much as this one even though they were 6X as expensive . So suspension seatposts are for wussies? How about carbon or titanium are they lame too because they provide some cush? I just sold a steel single speed 29er with a carbon fork and it rode much more harsh than the Quadangle. Get off my thread Kermit


It's not the thud buster that makes you a wuss, it's just... you.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

They say everything's bigger in Texas, except tiny men hiding behind computers acting tough because if this was in real life you would ask for a ride and for me to drop the seat all the way down for you. Go troll some other thread and tell Miss Piggy I said hi.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

davesauvageau said:


> Thanks man, I went out and snapped a few pics with the Profile crankset on it.


This looks even better. I like how you've infused it with just enough BMX DNA to make it different. For the record, I liked the OPs bike too, but the seat post is really questionable to say the least.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's so funny how 2 people get butthurt over a thudbuster ! 

But at a more serious level : it's a very nice looking bike and looks like a ton of fun !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

LittleBuddy said:


> There's always some jack a $ $. with unconstructive criticism just posting up negative comments for no good reason or attacking others on forum websites to make themselves feel superior Why bother with all the negativity if a certain bike or choice of parts is not for you?


part of the game when you post stuff on the interwebs and solicit comments.

htfu :thumbsup:


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice Quadangle Killer! Iam in the process of finding & restoring an Old School BMX Cruiser.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> They say everything's bigger in Texas, except tiny men hiding behind computers acting tough because if this was in real life you would ask for a ride and for me to drop the seat all the way down for you. Go troll some other thread and tell Miss Piggy I said hi.


LOL, he who cries first loses. Have a tissue. You obviously need the thud buster to protect your sore rear end after what your husband did to it last night.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I saw some of your other posts on other threads, seems that you're just a jerk to everyone on here.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got finished with a nice single track ride on the 29er BMX on mostly flat trails with some small climbs. The bike did just fine and felt very flickable and the thud buster kept it comfortable:thumbsup:


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> I saw some of your other posts on other threads, seems that you're just a jerk to everyone on here.


Actually, thats not true. I am only a jerk to people like you who tell me to stick a seatpost up my asz. You're as sensitive as a little girl, aren't you?


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

Did someone mention something about little girls?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

You don't have many friends do you Mr. Frog?:nonod:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Enjoy your thudbuster, Nancy


I thought you were in the UK, not much use of "Nancy" in the US.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

To the OP, nice looking ride. The Thudbuster is hardly noticeable at a quick glance. Just nice clean lines.



PoisonDartFrog said:


> Enjoy your thudbuster, Nancy





PoisonDartFrog said:


> It's not the thud buster that makes you a wuss, it's just... you.





PoisonDartFrog said:


> You obviously need the thud buster to protect your sore rear end after what your husband did to it last night.


You sir, are a quite a *TOOL*. And you have no issue posting it up for all to see. Well Done :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Last years model was rootbeer colored and even though the bike is a little on the heavy side this photo definately shows the bikes huckability


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

skinny jeans and a thudbuster... blahahaa


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

LittleBuddy said:


> Last years model was rootbeer colored and even though the bike is a little on the heavy side this photo definately shows the bikes huckability


I love that looptail; I bet that dude isn't rocking a thudbuster. It's almost making me miss my green SE Stout. It wanted to jump too.


----------

